# Catamaran fishing boats??



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Trying to find a fishing boat. The big limiter is $25,000 budget. Want to have A/C in helm area--thinking RV type a/c on roof. Want outboard, preferably single, but not hard requirement. Up to 9'6" beam ok. Need to trailer it for maintenance and hurricanes at a minimum. Want 22knots. 
Bottom fish only. Don't go out if more than 2-3 foot seas. Probably fish the bays most of the time, but the Gulf for snapper season. 

Have had a Chris Craft 31`/diesel, Aquasport Tournament Master/diesel, Hydra-sport 2550/2750 WA with twin 200 Johnsons, (in hind sight should have kept this one), Stamas 32 sportfisherman, and lastly a Californian 34 LRC/ diesel which we are selling. 

Started 6 months ago with search for a Parker 2520. They have a pilot house. Finding one with a half-way decent boat/trailer/OB for $25,000 has only produced one and the unethical agent bought it out from under me after he found out the sellers would accept my offer. Been to Orange Beach, North Carolina twice, Bay St. Louis, and Tallahassee looking at them. Next started expanding search, thought the Pro-line 251 WA might work. They were offered with single 225. After getting on one in the water have to rule them out. Not stable enough at anchor. Too much rocking. Wife and Daughter say no. Probably the narrow beam plus the deep V, since the wider beam, heavier Hydra-sport was ok. Now expanding search. 

A Catamaran has been suggested. I know nothing about Cats. I note the Glacier Bay 2680 has a cabin, but I can work with a cuddy if fully enclosed and the RV roof a/c put right over the helm. The Glacier Bay is a semi-displacement hull but the book says they will cruise 25 knot with twin 150HP engines. Is a narrow beam Cat. going to give me more stability than the deep v 8'6" beam boats at anchor? Is the subject boat really going to run 25knots? Top speed listed as 35knots. 

Observations on Catamarans or other boat suggestions welcomed. Thanks


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I have spent alot of time on the 26 glacier bay when I charter fished out of Venice. The one I was on had a radar arch and center console not the cuddy. This is the finest 26 foot boat I have ever ridden on. It is very stable and will cruise 25 knots like it says. It will eat up a sea and the only time it's not superb is in a quartering following sea. It doesn't track straight and digs a little but it wasnt a big deal and everything else by far makes up for it. It sounds like you are looking for some other things besides just fish ability and I can't speak on those and have never been on one with a cuddy but if it's anything like the center console it is great boat.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

In your size range, a cat will be more stable at anchor than a V-hull.

A Glacier Bay 26XX for under $25K will be extremely hard to find...if not impossible.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

*catamarans*

Orion 45, you are right. In my short time of searching last night, $30,000 got me a couple, but not around here. If it turns out the Catamaran will be a good fit I can increase my dollar number. If any one has one around here that would permit me a quick look just to see what they look like and if in the water permit a step down from the dock to the boat deck to check that action I would be appreciative. Thanks


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Reading more about the Glacier Bay cats and am going to pass. They had fuel tank issues as many older boats do but to get to them or to find out where the leak is turns out to be a challenge. Also, note their tanks in the 1999, 2000 models had corrosion problems as well. Repairing fuel tanks in a mono hull is usually just one in the boats of this size but two in two different hulls to worry about it more than I want to take on. Will keep looking for a Parker or other mono hull. Thanks for your comments on the cats. l


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Many of the dive charter boats in our area use cats. Two of them are using Glacier Bay 26' Canyon Runners. I have a 2006 22' Glacier Bay and love it. No one I know who owns a Glacier Bay ever had a gas tank problem. World Cat is another good brand.

If you want a good cat, you are going to have to keep saving. You are probably wasting your time looking for one at the $25k price level.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

fighterpilot said:


> Reading more about the Glacier Bay cats and am going to pass. They had fuel tank issues as many older boats do but to get to them or to find out where the leak is turns out to be a challenge. Also, note their tanks in the 1999, 2000 models had corrosion problems as well. Repairing fuel tanks in a mono hull is usually just one in the boats of this size but two in two different hulls to worry about it more than I want to take on. Will keep looking for a Parker or other mono hull. Thanks for your comments on the cats. l


You just made a mistake....


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Matt, do you think I can find a decent hard top cat and OBS for $25,000? If so I might rethink my hasty decision.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

fighterpilot said:


> Matt, do you think I can find a decent hard top cat and OBS for $25,000? If so I might rethink my hasty decision.


I can't say that you can or you can't.

But to not consider a Glacier Bay because of "quality concerns" would be a mistake. They are one of the best boat manufacturers in the business, and certainly one of the top catamaran builders.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Remember, you will find 1000x more things negative about a boat than good things, just about every manufacture has had a bad year or two. But a lot of folks buy boats they think are as easy as a car to maintain, so a lot of these issues are user caused to


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Are you absolutely set on one with a cabin and AC? If so, it's gonna be hard if not improbable to find one in your price range. If just a center console is fine, totally do-able. Here's a link to a sexy Aquasport Cat.

http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/bod/4219232578.html


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Appreciate the reply Matt. Need a pretty stable platform at anchor. The first indications of acceptability are when one steps down into the boat from the dock. The Hydra-sport 2550/2750 WA passed the test. 9'6" beam. The Pro-Line 251, 25 foot boat, 8'6" beam, 19 degree deadrise, failed the test this week. Started thinking the Cats might be better, but need to step on one to see the reaction. The narrower beam must be offset by the two hulls, if you will. Also some of the posts indicate one must really pay attention when running in certain sea conditions less one pitch pole. We have experienced that condition with our pontoon boat. At anchor some posts suggest using a sea anchor to minimize the rocking condition. We don't go out unless seas 2 feet or less so the run out and back ride isn't critical, hence working with the Mod V in the Parker. A deep V, narrow beam, mono hull boat in the 25 to 28 foot range is out of the question. Maybe I need to book a charter with a Cat to see how it behaves. Thanks for your insight.

Helm A/c is hard requirement. It took 5 boats in the last 10 years to finally figure that out. But an RV roof air run with my Honda 2000 gen will work. In the Aquasport tournament Master I put in a marine a/c and ran it with the gen up on the tower, but it wouldn't cool the helm. Therefore have been looking for a pilot house type boat or a WA with a hard top that can be enclosed. 

I think the WA boats should have the wider beam and a Mod V if available to have a chance to be reasonably stable at anchor and certainly at the dock. Can't have too much of a boat rock when one walks from one side to the other. I know it is possible to find one since the mid 90s Hydra Sport 2550, later called the 2750 WA worked for us. Should have kept it and added A/C and full enclosure. Trying to stay no wider than 9'6" to make the towing easier, Annual permit, flags, banners doable. Of course another advantage of the Cats are the 8'6" beams which makes towing a less complicated. Won't tow much, will keep the boat in the water, but need to be able to do some towing when we want to take out for maintenance, hurricanes, and the occasional trip now and than. Unfortunately, in the older age boats I am considering, fuel tank corrosion is a good possibility and taking a single out of a mono-hull is a lot easier than two out of a cat. Since I would like to stay with one engine, vice two, I am having a hard time convincing my self that two engines is the way to go with either a mono-hull or a cat. 

The Parker is one of the few boats that offers a pilot house type structure, comes in a Mod-V and single engine configuration. I know it will also pound in a choppy sea. For the most part we fish the bays and only in the Gulf in snapper season.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Look into a nice used 25 cuddy SeaCat. I think it might be in your price range and I've heard good things about them. I am familiar with many diffent boats/manufacturers but I have to admit I have not researched cuddy cabins extensively.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is an interesting link: http://www.wefings.com/archive/video/why_cat/index.html


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Searcy, do you still have your boat? http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/2003-twin-vee-140-suzuki-4-stroke-221322/ the full curtains would allow for a/c.


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

fighterpilot said:


> Reading more about the Glacier Bay cats and am going to pass.


Me and my dad have logged about 2,000 miles offshore on a Glacier Bay 22' in the Big Bend over the last two years. Here are my thoughts. 

That boat is a Battle Axe. It laughs at obscene sea conditions. It has more usable deck space than a 30' Contender. And its outfitting makes it an absolute joy to fish.

With twin 115's, we cruise at 30 mph fully loaded. Fuel burn is about 2.2 miles per gallon. When waves get higher than 3 feet, I usually back off to 25 mph for comfort. The worst conditions I remember running in were buoy-verified 7-foot waves and sustained 20 mph winds gusting to +30 mph. I quartered the waves and we ran at 20 mph all day.

The boat does not slam. Ever. We have been airborne long enough for me to pull the power out of the over-revving engines and it still did not slam. 

Two times we've killed an engine 30 miles offshore (through no fault of the boats), and both times it's delivered us home at about 12 mph on the remaining engine. 

The rear deck is huge. It's got great thigh padding on the rails, grab bars everywhere you need them, good storage and the best baitwell I've ever used. The front deck is also huge with a nice cooler storage area, a bench seat and a well designed anchor box. 

I continue to be impressed by that boat every time we take it out. I just can't conceive of a boat that would better suit me for serious offshore fishing. 

That said, cats drive differently than monohulls. They lean outward during turns, which takes a lot of getting used to, and they rock and roll more aggressively when waves are coming from the side. It will take a few trips before you get your sea legs for wind drifts figured out. 

Running in +5 foot waves also takes some practice. Ours is especially sensitive to trim when quartering downwind with the waves. But, once you figure it out, you can run 25 mph in any sane conditions.

If you can, take one for a test drive before you write them off. Wait for a horrible weather day. You'll see why people who've fished from them are so loyal. 

I can't help you on the A/C cab info. Ours is open with a big bimini. On cold winter mornings, I have eyed the seatow cats with a little jealousy. LInk: http://wrightsvillebeach.seatow.com/sites/default/files/tide tsble pic.jpg They're made by a Florida-based company called Twin Vee. That's all I know about them.

Cheers!


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post. Again confirms what has been said about the Cats. on other forums, that is the turn issue, learn how to trim it, and the rock and roll you mentioned. The latter is probably the only negative since we bottom fish 98 percent of the time. Not sure how the Cat. behaves at anchor compared to a 9'6" beam monohull. 

The other concern--maintenance of two engines vice one. Did they make a Cat with just one larger engine mounted on some sort of Center extension??


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a 22 foot pro sport center console if you want to take a look at it and get a feel for cats. It is not for sale as I love it. It has a 9'6 beam but would give you a idea about turning. I live in Milton close to Archie Glover boat ramp.

I will never own another V hull in my life.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

*Pro sport*

Nice of you to offer. the 9'6" beam on a cat should make for a good sea going boat. But at that beam it wouldn't be like a 8'6" cat so not sure what I would see. Anyway, let me know the next time you are going to put it in the water and I'll try to get by and check it out at the dock. Thanks


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I would recommend taking a look at the boats for sale on the Hull Truth forum. they have a pretty good selection of boats and also check the Angler's Edge site. I used them to sell a boat for me last year. Good luck.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Good idea--I used Anglers Edge once also. Presently I use search tempest to search Craigslist out 1500 miles. I use a specific mfg. in each of 4 different searches I have set up. Like wise Boat Trader. Also use Iboat and Boat.com. I also search this forum, THT forum, Parker Forum, and Catamaran forum. I'm retired, so I spend quite a lot of time on the computer doing research and searching for a boat. My budget and my requirements, coupled with the 1500 mile radius narrow the results considerably. Add to this, the time of the year, and although I have traveled to North Carolina twice I am reluctant to fly North for awhile, since my last excursion the week of Thanksgiving was close to being flights canceled out. I have driven over into Miss. a couple of times and into Alabama twice, which is doable, even this time of the year. If any other search ideas come up let me know. Thanks


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

You are asking for way too much especially for your budget. You basically want the fishability and stability of a 30+ft boat, with a 20ft boat budget, and a single outboard when 2 are needed. Boats cost a lot of money and you have a ton of demands which raise the price considerably. I can't see you finding anything that would truly make you happy for under $50,000. Wanting cruise of 22kts with a single outboard is going to hurt you in performance in a lot of other areas. 

You are trying to save maintenance by buying single outboard but an older boat, that really is just going to cause you more work in the end. There are all kinds of boat maintenance other than on outboards. 

I really think you need to either make a budget and figure out the best you can buy with that, or a better idea is finding the boat you want and then figuring out how you can afford it and find the best price. Mixing the two of those together is just going to make you really unhappy in the end. 

I'm just trying to help.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Read my first post. I had an offer accepted on a boat that would work, but the agent bought it out from under me. That was at 15,000 with twin 250 2001 and 2003 Mercury engine. Going to hand one of the 250s on the wall for parts. Throw in 4000 dollars for a new trailer and I'm in at 19000. 

Many parkers with the extension are made such that you can easily hang a single or twins, the holes are already pre drilled. There are other boats that also use that system. May have to accept twins till I can upgrade to a single.

As far as maintenance read the first post again. Don't mind boat maintenance, but two engine upkeep is something else. This isn't my first boating experience. 

Thought maybe this forum had enough different boats that some other ideas might come up other than the Parkers.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally I think you should expand your search to include Parker deep v hulls. Parker's deep v is at 21 degree deadrise. Your fast running center consoles like contender are at 24 degrees of deadrise. Some.would.say a.21 degree deadrise Hull is not a true deep V Hull.

I have a Parker 2320 21 degree deadrise Hull and it does not rock heavily when you step aboard at the dock or when on the drift fishing. Plus it will ride better in a chop when compared to a parker mv hull. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

bombtosser said:


> Searcy, do you still have your boat? http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/2003-twin-vee-140-suzuki-4-stroke-221322/ the full curtains would allow for a/c.


 I do still have it. I've sent the seats to be reupholstered. Still for sale! Sea-r-cy


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Sea-r-cy said:


> I do still have it. I've sent the seats to be reupholstered. Still for sale! Sea-r-cy


That is in his budget and seems to be a deal at that price. A couple of quarts of Interdeck rolled on there and it would be good to go.:thumbsup: I like Interdeck better than gel coat myself. No glare and no slip.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

With the wide beam a deep V in other boats has proved to be OK, but my concern with the Parker was the power situation. A deep V will need more power and I was trying to make it work with a single 225 which came on a lot of the mod Vs. Only been out in two and they were mod Vs so don't know about a deep V with a single 225. I would consider a Deep V with the 250-300 single on it, if I could find one within my budget. That is the problem when going for a big single, like a 300Hp. They would be on a repowered boat and the price would reflect the fact they were a late model Even the 2320 might be enough boat, but need to get on one before I expand my search. From my search I recognize the Mod v will pound you in a chop. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Concur Sir. You would need more horses with a DV hull which will likely affect price. You are welcome to check out my 2320 hull in Pensacola if you like.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

*2320*

Mark--PM sent. Thanks


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

what about this glacier bay?
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-s...stal-w-twin-yamaha-150-outboards-trailer.html


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

That boat is sold


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

*GB*

That was a great buy. I noted the ad but a long way from Fl., short time frame and I just couldn't get my act together to get up there and look at it. My bad. It does indicate every now and than a good value comes along.


----------

